# "In progress" forum ?



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was gonna post some boring pics of my current junker I'm working on but didn't know what the appropriate forum would be. Would that fit in the restoration and tech forum ? Is anyone interested in other cars, or just keep it to the Tin Indians ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm interested in all car projects, any brand or make. I like the project more than the car, as my driveway proves... I like all cars, call me car crazy.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Being a novice, I'd enjoy watching a project from start to finish.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

_Other_ projects at the GTO forums, scandalous!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> _Other_ projects at the GTO forums, scandalous!


How dare I even bring it up...........:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> I was gonna post some boring pics of my current junker I'm working on but didn't know what the appropriate forum would be. Would that fit in the restoration and tech forum ? Is anyone interested in other cars, or just keep it to the Tin Indians ?


Post them in the gallery for other cool rides and add a link to your signature,



Koppster said:


> Being a novice, I'd enjoy watching a project from start to finish.


Here are pictures of my 67 front clip resto and my 66 frame off, this link starts on pg 25 and will end on page 1. Enjoy;

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 05GTO Gallery - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I added a link to my webshots album in my sig.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Being a novice, I'd enjoy watching a project from start to finish.


Ummmmm........you may not live long enough to see my project come to an "end"......:rofl: I've had 2 full quarter panels, outer wheel houses, trunk filler and front fender patch panels for 4 years for my Chevelle and am JUST now getting up the nerve to attempt this major surgery. In my own defense, I want to do all this myself and only last month finally bought a nice MIG welder and am learning how to weld sheetmetal with it. The first item on the list is to install the engine and transmission that have been sitting here for just as long.... Add to the list of Chevelle work, my 67 Camaro needs a trunk floor, front fender patchs and some rear wheel opening work AND, I'm trying to find a halfway decent GTO/LeMans/Tempest to fix up. 
Looking forward to a fun and rewarding winter....


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

What kind of MIG machine did you get?

I can probably give you some tips if you need em.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> What kind of MIG machine did you get?
> 
> I can probably give you some tips if you need em.


I got a Miller auto 180. I'm pretty good with a stick on heavier gauge, but need to learn how to use the MIG better before I burn holes in cars.....:lol: I was just using it now to rebuild parts on my ditch mower and it almost welds by itself. I LOVE this thing. I hosted a welding tech session a couple months ago for a local car club I'm in and still have 4 fenders here to practice on.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice. The Millermatic 180s are pretty nice for sheet and automotive work. The auto set function is a real nice addition to the series for people who are either just starting MIG or are moving on to more modern machines from older style ones.

Good Choice!


----------

